# 2 Big lugs smiling for the camera



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a picture of my 2 big oscars (Biff & Lester) thinking I have food for them


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

nice o's...I love tigers 8)


----------



## south coast nelly (Oct 12, 2006)

NICE there beauts


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

very beautiful Os!


----------



## maxijazz (Sep 19, 2007)

beautiful markings, they`re lovely oscars :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

my oscar hates other oscars lol

nice oscars, make me wanna have 2 but mines a male so it hates other oscars, almost killed my last one :[


----------



## 15''oscar (May 9, 2008)

nice looking tigers..


----------

